# For Freelance photographers



## shamish59 (Jul 17, 2015)

Please note that this is not a spam.

I know a friend who is working on something to help photographers. Kindly spare 20 seconds of your time to fill this 8 questions survey. Kindly click on below link.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2015)

Duplicate topic locked; please do not cross-post.


----------

